# This is weird...VERY weird..the toilet seat turned PINK



## StrongFeather

I figured I'd post this in the main Pregnancy page, as none of the Mommas in my DDC know what might have caused this. No new clothes, no new pink, red, or brown sheets..no self tanner usage...
Here are the best pictures I can do. My bathroom doesn't have the best light and it's another cloudy rainy day here in Boston..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3581385...n/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3581385...n/photostream/

This is one of the weirdest things I guess I could ask..but after googling for a bit, and only coming up with one thread (here it is if you want to read it:
http://www.americanpregnancy.org/for...d.php?p=916428
I am still mystified.

OK so from the beginning, I have had a house guest all week, today was her last day with us. I woke up early to help my friend carry her bags down the 3 flights of stairs and see her off. Before I could, my DH jumped out of bed to help, ran to the bathroom and then helped us with the bags..ok.. so then I come up and go to the bathroom. Shortly later, DH goes into the bathroom and calls me in to ask if his eyes are ok. Our toilet seat has a PINK hue..yes pink. In the shape of a butt and thighs. I run and grab some cleaners, try and see if it was just lotion or something, I tried to scrub it with three different ones, and nothing.. So I casually text my friend that the toilet seat has turned pink (yeah all casual you know..) giving her the chance to solve the mystery, maybe tell me it's her self tanner or something.. Well, she just says she didn't notice anything.

So DH is convinced it was our house guest, we go on with our day, and it's still pinkish.. So I google it and come up with this thread??? So it could be me?
Have any of you ever heard of this? I am not on progesterone, but is is possible that my body started making more of it?? I have been on the same prenatals since 2 weeks before becoming pregnant, so I doubt it's the prenatals. I am totally baffled..

Help!! Should I call my OB?


----------



## texaspeach

your flickr links don't work. I think they may be too long to paste directly.

is it possible the enamel on the seat is just wearing off finally? toilet seats are a brownish color under the paint. Either that or your house guest had on red something or other!


----------



## StrongFeather

links fixed!


----------



## texaspeach

wow that's weird! it'd be a great april fool's joke.

Did you get any new black clothes recently? sometimes black can cause a weird purplish stain


----------



## Brisen

Well, you could get a new seat, and that would tell you if it is you our your houseguest affecting the seat. I got an error page when I clicked the link for the thread, but I found one about a purple seat at american pregnancy... sounds like, if it was caused by pregnancy, it doesn't seem harmful.

I remember taking something, some kind of supplement, and it turned my cervical mucous bright orange. If you're taking prenatals or progesterone or something, it might be coming out your pores, or just reacting strangely with the seat.

It is odd, though, I've never heard of this before!


----------



## StrongFeather

it seems the thread has been moved, i can't get it either anymore either!


----------



## StrongFeather

http://www.americanpregnancy.org/for...d.php?p=916428


----------



## herins

How very odd!!!


----------



## mysticmomma

maybe you are having a girl?


----------



## AmberLynn

Mine turned blue. I noticed it recently too... I always put the lid down if I sit on it with clothes on, and sure enough, same exact ring/shape as yours
Only blue.


----------



## boogieboo

Funny! During my last pregnancy I turned 2 of our toilet seats (the ones most used by me btw) a pinkish/purplish color also! We had the soft/foamy seats. I don't know if it's hormones or what (WEIRD) but I assumed it was because I was using cocoa butter lotion, and that is what reacted to the seat...who knows?


----------



## herins

Pink and blue - that's hilarious. I need to go stare at my toilet seat to see if it's going to tell me what gender my baby is!


----------



## octobermoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 







maybe you are having a girl?


----------



## jrose_lee

You know at our old apartment I noticed some pink happening on the toilet seat as well. I couldn't figure out what happened to it. Couldn't scrub it off. Now that we've moved to our new place I haven't noticed any more pink tinting on anything and I'm at week 36. This is very strange....


----------



## pearl2

This is by far the most fantastic thread I've come across on MDC in a long time--not only because of its innate content, but also because it really does seem to be a total mystery in this day and age when you can google anything. I wish you the best of luck in discovering its cause. I feel like you should contact Discovery Health or TLC because I am sure they can do a casting call and people will come out of the woodwork!!!







(here is a rainbow to say may you find the cause to your rainbow!!)


----------



## texaspeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pearl2* 
This is by far the most fantastic thread I've come across on MDC in a long time--not only because of its innate content, but also because it really does seem to be a total mystery in this day and age when you can google anything. I wish you the best of luck in discovering its cause. I feel like you should contact Discovery Health or TLC because I am sure they can do a casting call and people will come out of the woodwork!!!







(here is a rainbow to say may you find the cause to your rainbow!!)

I can see it now: mystery diagnosis: toilet seat or maybe House, MD - toilet seat


----------



## smeep

I love this thread! And the one on American Pregnancy!







I'm tickled pink (pun intended).


----------



## lulu1213

okay so it's not a pink toilet, and she wasn't pregnant, but my SIL did have something vaguely similar happen to her and her macbook when it started to discolor where her hands were resting. evidently in that case, it was some kind of manufacturing defect in the plastic?....

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Apple...ct-28129.shtml

we need a chemist mama here to explain what may cause this... maybe oils in your skin reacting with the plastic of the toilet seat?


----------



## JessicaS

pink staining can be caused by a bacteria

http://www.dannyheineman.com/webapp/GetPage?pid=235

blue/green staining can be caused by copper and chlorine reacting to one another it's Copper chloride

different cleaning agents can also cause staining, what are you using?

My grandpa is a plumber.


----------



## JessicaS

I am moving since this is likely a MHM issue and not anything to do with pregnancy


----------



## llamalluv

I just don't see it. The whole photo has a pink tinge to it on my computer screen.


----------



## tinuviel_k

Perhaps our guest uses self-tanning products? I could see something like that maybe rubbing off and staining the seat...


----------



## BunnySlippers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinuviel_k* 
Perhaps our guest uses self-tanning products? I could see something like that maybe rubbing off and staining the seat...

this was my thought.


----------



## mommajb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
pink staining can be caused by a bacteria

http://www.dannyheineman.com/webapp/GetPage?pid=235

blue/green staining can be caused by copper and chlorine reacting to one another it's Copper chloride

different cleaning agents can also cause staining, what are you using?

My grandpa is a plumber.









So you think her toilet seat might be covered in bacteria.







I mean we all know what the possible sources could be for bacteria on the toilet seat are and we all sit there (at home, other places we hover.







I hate to think this momma now needs to hover at home until she can get to the hardware store. )








: that it is a cleaning agent.


----------



## lulu1213

wow, i looked at that link and it really doesn't sound like what the OP described.

that pink bacteria stuff that grows in pet water bowls can easily be scrubbed away. and i'm having a hard time imagining that bacteria (which is kind of slimy) growing in the shape of a butt on a toilet seat that gets used many times a day.

just IMHO


----------



## lulu1213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
I am moving since this is likely a MHM issue and not anything to do with pregnancy

how can you be sure it has nothing to do with pregnancy







?


----------



## mommajb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lulu1213* 
wow, i looked at that link and it really doesn't sound like what the OP described.

that pink bacteria stuff that grows in pet water bowls can easily be scrubbed away. and i'm having a hard time imagining that bacteria (which is kind of slimy) growing in the shape of a butt on a toilet seat that gets used many times a day.

just IMHO

I hope I didn't offend the op. I was just thinking abou tmy own bathrooms, the many people that use them, my own squeamishness, etc.

It is funny, odd, and well, maybe not something we all want to happen to us.

OP, any updates? Is it still pink? Darker? Lighter? Have any other seats been affected?


----------



## lulu1213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
I hope I didn't offend the op. I was just thinking abou tmy own bathrooms, the many people that use them, my own squeamishness, etc.

It is funny, odd, and well, maybe not something we all want to happen to us.

OP, any updates? Is it still pink? Darker? Lighter? Have any other seats been affected?










no worries... i didn't think you were being offensive (but i'm not the OP!).

i was actually just thinking that maybe the moderator is confused, and didn't realize that this is a dry stain in the actual material of the toilet seat, in the shape of a butt, which appeared mysteriously after a pregnant woman was using the toilet all week, that cannot be gotten rid of.
not a ring or film in the toilet bowl or somewhere else on the toilet which could be cleaned with some bleach or other cleaner.


----------



## 3Taureans

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrongFeather* 
I figured I'd post this in the main Pregnancy page, as none of the Mommas in my DDC know what might have caused this. No new clothes, no new pink, red, or brown sheets..no self tanner usage...
Here are the best pictures I can do. My bathroom doesn't have the best light and it's another cloudy rainy day here in Boston..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3581385...n/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3581385...n/photostream/

This is one of the weirdest things I guess I could ask..but after googling for a bit, and only coming up with one thread (here it is if you want to read it:
http://www.americanpregnancy.org/for...d.php?p=916428
I am still mystified.

OK so from the beginning, I have had a house guest all week, today was her last day with us. I woke up early to help my friend carry her bags down the 3 flights of stairs and see her off. Before I could, my DH jumped out of bed to help, ran to the bathroom and then helped us with the bags..ok.. so then I come up and go to the bathroom. Shortly later, DH goes into the bathroom and calls me in to ask if his eyes are ok. Our toilet seat has a PINK hue..yes pink. In the shape of a butt and thighs. I run and grab some cleaners, try and see if it was just lotion or something, I tried to scrub it with three different ones, and nothing.. So I casually text my friend that the toilet seat has turned pink (yeah all casual you know..) giving her the chance to solve the mystery, maybe tell me it's her self tanner or something.. Well, she just says she didn't notice anything.

So DH is convinced it was our house guest, we go on with our day, and it's still pinkish.. So I google it and come up with this thread??? So it could be me?
Have any of you ever heard of this? I am not on progesterone, but is is possible that my body started making more of it?? I have been on the same prenatals since 2 weeks before becoming pregnant, so I doubt it's the prenatals. I am totally baffled..

Help!! Should I call my OB?

The same thing just happened to me last week. I'm 22 weeks pregnant and my toilet seat (which is white painted wood) mysteriously turned a shade of blue/purple. In the perfect outline of a butt! And I'm having a boy. Weird, no?!


----------



## FallingChestnut

Hello all,

The same thing happened to me and I am very nervous that something is wrong! I am 16 weeks pregnant.

A few nights ago I noticed that my sheets had a pink tint to them where I sleep. I didn't think anything of it- I thought that it might have always been there. It looked as though they had been washed with a red shirt in that particular location.

However, last night I noticed that my toilet seat had a pink tint to it as well! I used Fantastic to get the color off, but it appears to be stained. I was unable to find any information about this mysterious phenomenon. I called a late night question line and talked to a doctor about it. He had no idea what could have caused it. I am going to ask my regular doctor is well.

Let me know if you find anything out about this- it is SO WEIRD! It seems as though something is being secreted from my pores and discoloring things.


----------



## inkedmamajama

this really is an interesting thread!


----------



## 1jane

yes, this is due to your prenatal vitamins/pills etc. every person has different reactions to this, some pregnant women does not have this happen, some does, like yourself.. sometimes pink, sometimes, light blue/purplish color. when a person man or woman take vitamins, / medications of some kind this imbalances the normal acidity of your body, you body will excrete the vitamins (or to much of) through your sweat glands. In this case, you can see it when you seat down on your white toilet seat.. You want this stopped, take your prenatal vitamins, every other day, and drink lots of water, this way you can dilute the acidity of your system (body). have no fear, this is not toxic, it is just merely your body saying you are taking to much of something, and it's trying to sweat out the excess.

Sincerely,

1Jane


----------



## mrbarister

Yeah, I really hope this doesn't have anything to do with pregnancy. I'm a 28 year old man who lives by himself, and recently discovered the pink butt print on the toilet. I'm not taking any drugs, and I shower at least twice a day. I only wear jeans, and they're not new, so I doubt the color is coming from dye in my clothing or bedding. There might be a connection with an excess of vitamin, as I drank a bottle of vitamin water from the vending machine at work a couple days ago for the first time. The vitamin water was red. If this is the case, as a guy, I'm kind of wishing I would have gone with the blue now. At any rate, the damage is done, if I drink blue now, I'll just end up with a purple seat instead of pink.


----------



## Luckycat

Hello. That Is one issue I'm having myself. I was at the time experiencing an infection called Cellulitus and the fact that the seat on the toilet i am using had the color pink to it. While noticing this it was mentioned i had gotten it from using the toilet i'm seeing it now as a different approach. What was used was rubbing alcohol. And peroxide and bleach.


----------



## patiii

StrongFeather said:


> I figured I'd post this in the main Pregnancy page, as none of the Mommas in my DDC know what might have caused this. No new clothes, no new pink, red, or brown sheets..no self tanner usage... Here are the best pictures I can do. My bathroom doesn't have the best light and it's another cloudy rainy day here in Boston.. http://www.flickr.com/photos/3581385...n/photostream/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/3581385...n/photostream/ This is one of the weirdest things I guess I could ask..but after googling for a bit, and only coming up with one thread (here it is if you want to read it: http://www.americanpregnancy.org/for...d.php?p=916428 I am still mystified. OK so from the beginning, I have had a house guest all week, today was her last day with us. I woke up early to help my friend carry her bags down the 3 flights of stairs and see her off. Before I could, my DH jumped out of bed to help, ran to the bathroom and then helped us with the bags..ok.. so then I come up and go to the bathroom. Shortly later, DH goes into the bathroom and calls me in to ask if his eyes are ok. Our toilet seat has a PINK hue..yes pink. In the shape of a butt and thighs. I run and grab some cleaners, try and see if it was just lotion or something, I tried to scrub it with three different ones, and nothing.. So I casually text my friend that the toilet seat has turned pink (yeah all casual you know..) giving her the chance to solve the mystery, maybe tell me it's her self tanner or something.. Well, she just says she didn't notice anything. So DH is convinced it was our house guest, we go on with our day, and it's still pinkish.. So I google it and come up with this thread??? So it could be me? Have any of you ever heard of this? I am not on progesterone, but is is possible that my body started making more of it?? I have been on the same prenatals since 2 weeks before becoming pregnant, so I doubt it's the prenatals. I am totally baffled.. Help!! Should I call my OB?


----------



## patiii

Same thing happened to me. Two toilet seats turned pink today! Anyone know why?


----------

